# Scrolling



## EM-Autotechnik (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,
folgendes Problem:

hiermit den Scrollbalken der Seite unterbinden ->

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
document.body.style.overflow = "hidden";
</script>
```

hiermit Scrollbar in Tabelle erzeugen ->

```
<div style="width: 100%; height: 100%; overflow : auto;">
    <table>
         .....
    </table>
</div>
```

jetzt ist das Problem, das der Inhalt der Tabelle bzw. die gesamte Tabelle mit height:100% nach unten (ausserhalb vom sichtbaren Bereich) verschwindet.
mit valign="top" hab ich schon alles probiert... will nicht (?)
auch: document.body.style.valign = "top"; (falls das geht)

Danke für Eure Hilfe mfG Sebastian


----------



## xxenon (3. Mai 2004)

Mal so ne Frage am Rande, warum weist du die CSS-Attribute per JavaScript zu?! Du willst doch wohl nicht die Scrolbalken dynamisch ein- und ausblenden ^^


regards...


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (3. Mai 2004)

*hehe*

doch genau das will ich ^^

am liebsten wäre es mir wenn man einen <table> Tag scrollen könnte.
aber ich glaube das gibts Schwierigkeiten oder?

bei <div> habe ich gesehen, kann ich mit position:absolute; bla bla arbeiten... aber das will ich eigentlich nicht. da dann Schwierigkeiten mit der Bildschirmauflösung auftreten. also brauche was ganz statisches für zb einen <table> oder <td> tag.

Thanks for Help!


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (3. Mai 2004)

Also mein Grundsätzliches Problem ist,
habe zwei Tabellen übereinander (NICHT layermässig!).

- die obere soll overflow -> hidden
- die untere soll overflow -> auto

wie bekomme ich das möglichst ohne <div> hin?
bzw. wenn mit <div>, dann ohne dass ich positions Angaben machen muss.
sprich, die position anhand der beiden Tabellengrössen festgelegt wird.

Danke!


----------

